# IRS certified Tax Return.



## unormatov (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I need to obtain IRS certified tax returns for previous years. I know that I need submit 4506 in order to get tax returns. Unfortunately, I am not in the US. I have setup mail forwarding from my address to my friend’s address. Now, I am not sure if mails from the IRS gets forwarded to another address. Can I put my friend as recipient in 4506 form?


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

unormatov -- As far as I know, the IRS will never certify your tax return! You certify the return yourself, when you sign it. IRS form 4506 is to request "a copy" of your tax return -- it will not be certified, just a copy of what you previously submitted. You can usually get by with an official transcript of your tax return, for most purposes (use IRS form 4506-T.) Transcripts can sometimes "look" more "official," but again they are not "certified" either. There is also no fee for transcripts, whereas, you'll need to pay a fee, if you want an actual copy.

You can utilize any address you want, on line 3, of either 4506 or 4506-T. Alternative, there appears to be an option to get your transcript totally on-line: Get Transcript | Internal Revenue Service (irs.gov) although, I've never used this service.

As far as the USPS, if you have a valid mail forwarding request, they should forward anything form the IRS, except for bulk items, like instructions, pamphlets, etc. (basically, they don't forward "junk" mail.) Forwarding requests last for a maximum of one year. Why not put the address you actually want the documents sent or better yet request a transcript on-line. Cheers, 255


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Last I looked the online service is limited to those with a US phone number, credit card or other US based means of identification that the IRS can hook into.

It has to be done by paper for most folks outside the US.

The IRS is aparently working to expand online services to US persons without the US, but they are not there yet.


----------



## Jca1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't think mail from the IRS is marked "do not forward," so hopefully it forwards without issue. But if you wanted to use the IRS' transcript service online, you could probably get a US phone number that accepts text messages from Skype or another VOIP service, or buy a US SIM card online.


----------

